

Ask HN: How to monitize a web application outside of subscription service? - NicoJuicy

I have a webapplication, where it&#x27;s niche is probably to small to earn money with it.<p>Any ideas how i can monetize it? Eg. Codecanyon, paid tutorial, ...? I&#x27;m willing to sell it as anything.<p>I&#x27;d like to learn from other people&#x27;s experience, so if you have any experience, please share :)
======
taprun
I may be reading too much into your question, but it sounds like your existing
customer base is too small to support your development activities.

Have you thought about seeking out a trade association and selling them the
rights for their members to use your software? You may be able to grow your
customer base while reducing your transaction costs.

My field of expertise is software pricing, so feel free to contact me!

------
NicoJuicy
Just for extra information, i'm talking about this webapplication:
[http://www.ledenboek.be/EN](http://www.ledenboek.be/EN)

No need to register, demo:
[http://www.ledenboek.be/EN/Account/Login?Demo=True](http://www.ledenboek.be/EN/Account/Login?Demo=True)

~~~
LarryMade2
Most programs that manage clientelle charge the owner based on membership
capacity and additional features from the base version. Looks like you are
just beginning, I'm sure you will have opportunity to enhance features and
make it more desirable.

Secondary revenue could come from advertising to the clientele (when the
access the site for ??) based on the membership base (country club, good place
for real estate and auto dealership ads, etc.) but I would think you would
have to cut the membership owner into ad revenue (maybe reduced usage cost?).
There's potential.

------
sysk
Do payments go through your app? What about collecting a small fee on all
transactions?

~~~
NicoJuicy
No, there's only a subscription service for clients (Stripe). Not for their
members.

In the current situation, it wouldn't earn enough money to justify the
additional work.

